# steaming weed?



## username287 (Jan 16, 2008)

Could you get high from inhaling steam that was drawn through weed, like a vaporizer but with water vapor instead of air? I've been trying to make one for a while now.


----------



## abudsmoker (Jan 16, 2008)

i dont like the sounds of that, seems like you could easily get burned by steam versus smoke


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jan 17, 2008)

sounds silly to me just put it in a vapouriser or make one there was a thread i saw how to make a home made vapouriser take a look see if u can find it. Steams burn can be bad and to burn ur lips would be painfull. The steam from water will moisten ur bud and thats about it. People steam old stale dried out weed to make it look better and to get some moisture in there. I wouldnt dare try to steam my weed and inhale the steam.


----------



## psyclone (Jan 17, 2008)

Wet Weed is what you get.


----------



## Bear's Blunts (Jan 17, 2008)

wet wet weed is what you get. Peace


----------



## dankforall (Jan 17, 2008)

I would not try this. just do it the old fashion way.........


----------



## psyclone (Jan 18, 2008)

...It was good enough for my Daddy.


----------



## BelfastBong (Jan 18, 2008)

username287 said:


> Could you get high from inhaling steam that was drawn through weed, like a vaporizer but with water vapor instead of air? I've been trying to make one for a while now.


i think that sounds like an absurd idea mate
if you want ot do something like that i suggest you use a vapouriser


----------



## slidadog (Jun 16, 2008)

What if wet weed is what your aiming for, maybe with a steam vaporizer It will be your portable irrigation unit. "Rain forest weed from the Amazon!, " sounds like a Roger Corman flick.


----------

